# triple canopy w/ randy houser



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

who is going i know we will be there with a group of brutes.....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

When is it? I prob won't go to far of a drive for me.


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Oct 21-23, this weekend


----------

